

Oracle Whitepaper: The Department of Defense and Open Source Software - queeerkopf
https://blogs.oracle.com/WebLogicServer/entry/whitepaper_the_department_of_defense

======
queeerkopf
direct link to the whitepaper:
[http://www.oracle.com/us/products/middleware/cloud-app-
found...](http://www.oracle.com/us/products/middleware/cloud-app-
foundation/weblogic/dod-and-open-source-software-2012277.pdf)

Oracle argues that open source for military applications would be 1) more
expensive and 2) less reliable than commercial software. The whole paper is a
rehash of an old oracle whitepaper from 2009 [1]. Ironically both points are
refuted by the DoDs own FAQ on Open Source Software [2]. It's noteworthy too,
that the DoD has long years of experience using open source software and has
published its take away lessons [3].

So what's the reason for Oracle to rehash its old FUD right now and picking a
target that obviously knows better?

[1]
[http://www.oracle.com/us/industries/046045.pdf](http://www.oracle.com/us/industries/046045.pdf)

[2]
[http://dodcio.defense.gov/OpenSourceSoftwareFAQ.aspx](http://dodcio.defense.gov/OpenSourceSoftwareFAQ.aspx)

[3] [http://dodcio.defense.gov/Portals/0/Documents/FOSS/OTD-
lesso...](http://dodcio.defense.gov/Portals/0/Documents/FOSS/OTD-lessons-
learned-military-signed.pdf)

